# PedalPCB Arachnid



## fig (May 2, 2022)

Look out folks, Fig's on a roll! Well, at least a somersault...

This FV-1 build offers eight (thus the name) programs on an EEPROM. You can program your own, download others, or design a custom EEPROM using eight of PedalPCB's programs. Currently, I have a Module 8 in there. Groovy stuff!

Since Will believes black/black is overdone, I added some red for splash!  

Smooth build, no issues. I considered a mod by adding toggle switch to choose between internal / external programming but the idea wasn't all that alluring to me, as I've got a lot of digital stuff already built or being built. It would be a simple mod though. Another thought also flashed in my head like an EEPROM being wiped....2 SP8Ts rather than one..One chooses EEPROM, the other chooses the program number on the chosen cheep. Possible, yes! Logical, no!
Thank You for visiting Fig's brain...please spend some time in our gift shop.


----------



## carlinb17 (May 2, 2022)

12


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 2, 2022)

fig said:


> Since Will believes black/black is overdone, I added some red for splash!


Did I say that??

Looks sharp. Those knobs look a bit close together though. Should have put it in a 1590xx 🤣 When are we gonna get some sound samples??


----------



## phi1 (May 2, 2022)

Such a sharp build. Pedalpcb has hinted at doing an 8-way eeprom selector add-on pcb, for up to 64 patches like you mentioned. But so far nothing has come available.  Less adventurous, there are a few threads on here about a toggle switch to choose between 2 eeproms, for 16 total patches. I’ve done a couple on perfboard, and someone even made a few small pcbs. Search for dual eeprom or something like that.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 2, 2022)

phi1 said:


> Such a sharp build. Pedalpcb has hinted at doing an 8-way eeprom selector add-on pcb, for up to 64 patches like you mentioned. But so far nothing has come available.  Less adventurous, there are a few threads on here about a toggle switch to choose between 2 eeproms, for 16 total patches. I’ve done a couple on perfboard, and someone even made a few small pcbs. Search for dual eeprom or something like that.


Vote for the multi-eeprom daughterboard in my wishlist thread here!





						Multi-EEPROM daughterboard
					

Options for both a 3-EEPROM daughterboard using an on/on/on toggle switch for DIP package EEPROMS, as well as an 8-EEPROM daughterboard using a rotary switch for SMD EEPROMS.  https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/multi-eeprom-daughterboard.6160/ (Copied over from the old archived wishlist)




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Barry (May 2, 2022)

Looks sharp Tim!


----------



## Big Monk (May 2, 2022)

I have to get on the get with using the FV-1 I got from you Tim! 

It’s on the list.


----------



## HamishR (May 2, 2022)

That looks amazing. One thing - When I got into building amps and pedals I was always told to "fill the hole" and once I had done that make sure that I filled the area to be soldered with solder. I see a lot of the more experienced builders here are happy to leave wires in sockets lugs (for example) with just a tack of solder and with a big area of the hole in the lug unfilled. Similarly the holes in the board on the switch are not all filled. 

Can there be any reason that I was told to "fill the hole"? In the case of the wire in the socket lug above I can't see how it would come loose because there's no strain on it. So why would I have been misled? Could it be that my teacher has shares in a solder company??


----------



## szukalski (May 3, 2022)

Looks very nice. Those knobs remind me of the Frankfurt express train in rush hour. How are my sausage fingers supposed to work those?


----------



## Feral Feline (May 3, 2022)

With those knobs... Why, that's a lovely little *Black Wid8w* you've got there, Sir!






What Arachnophobia?


----------



## temol (May 3, 2022)

In the photo it looks like some knobs are interlocking


----------



## MichaelW (May 3, 2022)

fig said:


> Look out folks, Fig's on a roll! Well, at least a somersault...
> 
> This FV-1 build offers eight (thus the name) programs on an EEPROM. You can program your own, download others, or design a custom EEPROM using eight of PedalPCB's programs. Currently, I have a Module 8 in there. Groovy stuff!
> 
> ...


Super clean and elegant as usual @fig! I just saw another idea of yours I'm gonna steal.....! I like the idea of the 90 degree pin headers to connect the 3PDT board. Are you bending another 90 degrees where it connects to the 3PDT? I've just been using the straight ones (another idea I stole from you....) and man-handling it to fit.


----------



## fig (May 4, 2022)

Thanks guys. 

Yeah the knobs were a poor choice due to size.


----------



## szukalski (May 4, 2022)

Never be ashamed of the size of your knob.


----------



## HamishR (May 4, 2022)

But it's not just the size... He has SIX of 'em!!


----------



## HamishR (May 4, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> With those knobs... Why, that's a lovely little *Black Wid8w* you've got there, Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where I live the redback spider is very common. It looks almost identical to the Black Widow and does eat its mate, but its behavior otherwise is quite different. And they'll give you a nasty bite alright! I am used to killing them in my garage and occasionally see one in the corner of my loungeroom, but last night I had one walk across my foot as I was cooking dinner. FFS!


----------



## music6000 (May 5, 2022)

*thewintersoldier* must be asleep, He loves *fig's* artwork!!!


----------

